# *** Los unicos cuatro (4) edificios modernos de Lima ***



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

**** LIMA *** *

para algunos amigos extranjeros que dicen que Lima solo tiene 3 o 4 edificios modernos.......

* Todas las fotos son del Foro Peruano y Latin Scrapers "


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

buena recopilacion!


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

que paja


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Si me parece genial esta recopilacion , Lima cambia mucho , pero le falta mas rapidez , esperamos una vez acabada la crisis todos los proyectos se elavoren , en Latinscrapers me causo cierta ironia por el titulo , jejejej


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenísimo, pero te faltó el centro cívico.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Excelente collage.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Buen thread Renzo!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Por su skyline ...*

tiene una marcada influencia de las ciudades norteamericanas (estadounidenses y canadienses),quizás por eso tu amigo los aprecia "como los únicos 4 edificios modernos"... personalmente me agradan mucho,no lo puedo negar,pero el entorno no los favorece.. eso que el Chocavento esté pegado a una casita de 2 pisos..pues deja mucho que desear...


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Que buena recopilacion de ese grupo de edificios modernos de la capital Lima, se aprecian por ser modernos y nuevos muchos de ellos.


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Vacan, hermosos diseños de estos edificios.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Nos subiste el ego :lol:

Bacan ver esa Lima.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buena recopilaciòn.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

QUE BUEN THREAD, LIMA HA CRECIDO ENORMEMENTE EN MODERNIDAD, PERO AUN NOS FALTA EN CRECIMIENTO VERTICAL...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Lima tiene diseños muy agradables a la vista; lo único que me apena es que algunos de esos edificios tienen una cara "moderna" hacia la calle y una triste pasada de pintura en la parte posterior. En todo caso, espero que esa lamentable costumbre se pierda (yo lo considero el equivalente en edificios a las casas sin tarrajear...). 

En fin, como no puede ser de otra manera, mis favoritos, aparte del Westin, son el Interbank y el Marriott (todas unas viejas glorias del criollismo). Sin embargo, saludo la presencia de cada vez más numerosos "nuevos valores".


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

muy buenas fotos sigue asi , buena recopilacion


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Algunos edificios son buenos, otros no tanto, pero lo que si es cierto es que son más de cuatro. Igual yo de esa recopilación hubiese sacado unos cuantos, pero de todas maneras no está mal.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*excelente recopilacion...

un minuto de silencio para ellos..toma mientras!! *


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Bien, hay que taperles la boca a esos foristas extranjeros......


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Wow, que buena recopilación, me encantan los edificios y Lima tiene un buen skyline a pesar de no tener supertalls...


----------

